# Navionics SD card



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm an older guy,not techy at all.I have a hook7.is a navionics card going to help me out much? With hotmaps.Any young fella explain what it offers and what I should get?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Where's the card slot in that unit?


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

On the right side

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

